
The 25 worst passwords of 2013: 'password' gets dethroned - arizabu
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2089244/the-25-worst-passwords-of-2013-password-gets-dethroned.html
======
ozh
That's flawed logic. Most of the analysis comes from the Adobe leakage, and
arguably a large share of users there didn't care about this service and used
an easy and weak password. It would be much more interesting to have stats
from active gmail accounts or bank accounts, for instance.

~~~
acqq
If the users intend to use some site only once but the site forces the users
to make passwords, this is unsurprisingly what the passwords will be.

The users are actually quite smart in deciding how much effort is adequate for
the realistically expected risk _to them._ Unless their perception is
manipulated.

------
guard-of-terra
Passwords are bullshit and it is our failure as an industry: we should be
moving away from passwords.

~~~
GP5Aloy
and use what authenticators?

~~~
guard-of-terra
We should figure it out. Some cryptography obviously, safe but recoverable.

------
JackpotDen
> 4\. qwerty

> 23\. azerty

Thank you france.

